# Windows 10 Mobile official changelog & unofficial changelog



## w.bogdan (Apr 27, 2016)

For easy tracking of changes in the official Windows 10 Mobile releases
*Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Build 10586.107*


> Fixed an issue where in some cases a device could be missing tiles on the Start screen after going through the device out of box experience.
> Improved support in Narrator to speak in multiple languages.
> Improvements to the device reset experience when BitLocker\Device Encryption is enabled by enterprise policy or by the user.

Click to collapse


https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...ws-10-mobile-insider-preview-build-10586-107/
*Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Build 14267*
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...indows-10-mobile-insider-preview-build-14267/
*Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Build 10586.122* -  Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Build 10586
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...ws-10-mobile-insider-preview-build-10586-122/
*Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Build 14283*
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...indows-10-mobile-insider-preview-build-14283/
*Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Build 14322*
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...indows-10-mobile-insider-preview-build-14322/


----------



## w.bogdan (Apr 27, 2016)

*Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Build 14327*
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...indows-10-mobile-insider-preview-build-14327/


> Here’s what’s fixed for Mobile
> We fixed the issue causing Language and Speech packs to fail to download.
> We fixed the issue where in some cases your phone’s screen may not turn on and become unresponsive and Windows Hello stops working if you used the power button to lock/unlock your phone quickly.
> We fixed the issue where in some cases, users might get in a state where neither space or enter are working on the keyboard.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## w.bogdan (Apr 28, 2016)

*Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 14328*
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...nsider-preview-build-14328-for-pc-and-mobile/
*Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 14332*
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...ncing-windows-10-insider-preview-build-14332/


> Here’s what’s fixed for Mobile
> 
> We’ve made improvements to the share UI for Cortana Reminders. The experience is much more polished now.
> We fixed an issue where a press and hold on the Camera Quick Action in Action Center wouldn’t do anything. Now it will launch the Camera app.
> ...

Click to collapse




> Known issues for Mobile
> 
> Speech Packs are unable to be downloaded. However, Language Packs for keyboards should download without any issues. We have identified the issue and working to get a fix out as soon as possible.
> Feedback Hub is not localized and the UI will be in English (U.S.) only even with language packs installed.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## djtonka (Apr 29, 2016)

New th2 586.306 build, not tested yet, maybe tomororw.
Also new Redstone 14335 build, nothing new so far ...








Source


----------



## djtonka (May 4, 2016)

Installed two TH2 build in last two days, today's 586.312...only performance 









Source


----------



## tofuschnitte (May 4, 2016)

dont see any unusual stuff. first "bug" with no icon of the startscreen -> present here too on the .242 (and think was on any other build too). and the language stuff -> ms just didnt make them available (yet) for the .312. also nothing unusual, happens once in a while. should change when its released to all insiders (or officially)


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (May 5, 2016)

will the 312 be released at next patchday next week?


----------



## tofuschnitte (May 5, 2016)

most likely yes, if no errors occur. if they do it like in march -> insider release preview ring will get it later this week (so today or tomorrow) and official rollout on tuesday for everyone. for the april update they havent done that and just released it officially on patchday without insiders getting it first


----------



## w.bogdan (May 10, 2016)

Windows 10 Mobile build 10586.318


> Key improvements in this release include:
> Reliability, performance and stability improvements.
> Fix for a problem that could result in unexpected battery drain while the phone screen is off.
> Improvements to the update system to prevent phones getting into a state where attempting to take an update may lead to errors 0x800f081f or 0x80070570.
> ...

Click to collapse



May Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Mobile (brings phone to 10586.318) http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ndows-10/1b882c65-fd70-47a2-a0f5-bb87e71879b9


----------



## w.bogdan (May 17, 2016)

Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Build 14342


> Here’s what’s new in Build 14342
> 
> Swipe navigation in Microsoft Edge: Since the release of Windows 10 Mobile, our top feedback request for Microsoft Edge has been asking for the return of the swipe gesture to navigate back and forward. With this build, you can now swipe from anywhere on the page to get back to your previous page.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...indows-10-mobile-insider-preview-build-14342/


----------



## djtonka (May 20, 2016)

Just installed latest interall 586.338 build. New Edge version, that's all apart from performance...


----------



## augustinionut (May 20, 2016)

How to get internal?


----------



## djtonka (May 21, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> How to get internal?

Click to collapse



You can keep asking 






Source


----------



## w.bogdan (May 22, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> How to get internal?

Click to collapse



Some registry tweaks and a Microsoft IP. But why would you want that? W10M is bad as it is, the internal versions are worse.


----------



## djtonka (May 22, 2016)

Microsoft IP? Never heard it before


----------



## w.bogdan (May 23, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Microsoft IP? Never heard it before

Click to collapse



Never heard of Microsoft Intellectual Property?  
Anyway, we should be really proud, we are now part of the elite 1% 
Windows Phone market share sinks below 1 percent http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/23/11743594/microsoft-windows-phone-market-share-below-1-percent


----------



## djtonka (May 23, 2016)

Bite the hand that feeds?no way


----------



## djtonka (May 27, 2016)

there is no point to make statement about 416...shutting down the th2 and move RS forward.


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (May 28, 2016)

what is new in this TH2 build?


----------



## djtonka (May 28, 2016)

nothing, nothing will be at all


----------



## w.bogdan (Jun 2, 2016)

Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Build 14356 
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...indows-10-mobile-insider-preview-build-14356/


> *Known issues for Mobile*
> 
> We are continuing to investigate battery life issues impacting certain devices. We have fixed a few bugs that improve battery life but we have more work to do here.
> We are investigating data issues with some Dual-SIM devices where cellular data doesn’t work correctly with a second SIM. Several issues relating to cellular data with Dual-SIM devices have been reported by Insiders with the last two Mobile builds and we’re investigating these reports.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## djtonka (Jun 6, 2016)

Just made an video showing 586.420, actually showing nothing


----------



## w.bogdan (Jun 6, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Just made an video showing 586.420, actually showing nothing
> For people without flash installed
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zayyCsrPAQM

Click to collapse


----------



## w.bogdan (Jun 8, 2016)

Announcing Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 14361
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...ncing-windows-10-insider-preview-build-14361/


> Known issues for Mobile
> 
> You won’t be able to deploy an app via Visual Studio 2015 Update 2 to a phone running this build. As a workaround – you can deploy the app by using the Windows 10 Application Deployment (WinAppDeployCmd.exe) command-line tool.
> In some cases, the new cross-device Cortana features first highlighted in Build 14356 may not work. Restarting your phone should fix the issue and get the features working.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## w.bogdan (Jun 15, 2016)

Windows 10 Insider Preview Mobile Build 14364 https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...sider-preview-build-14366-mobile-build-14364/


> Known issues for Mobile (Build 14364)
> 
> You won’t be able to deploy an app via Visual Studio 2015 Update 2 to a phone running this build. As a workaround – you can deploy the app by using the Windows 10 Application Deployment (WinAppDeployCmd.exe) command-line tool. We are working to get a build out with this fixed as soon as possible.
> We are investigating data issues with some Dual-SIM devices where cellular data doesn’t work correctly with a second SIM. Several issues relating to cellular data with Dual-SIM devices have been reported by Insiders with the last two Mobile builds and we’re investigating these reports.
> After installing this build, you may notice your Quick Actions icons are not in the same order. This is a side effect of the fixes/changes we made to Action Center. To re-arrange your icons to your preferred order, just go to Settings > System > Notifications & actions > (Quick actions) and touch, hold, and then drag to re-arrange icons to whatever position you want. Remember: the four items in the top row are what will show as your immediately viewable Quick Actions.

Click to collapse


----------



## w.bogdan (Jun 17, 2016)

Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 14367 for Mobile https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...nsider-preview-build-14367-for-pc-and-mobile/


> Improvements and fixes for Mobile
> For all of my fellow devs: you should now be able to deploy an app via Visual Studio 2015 Update 2 to a phone running this build. Thanks for being patient!

Click to collapse




> Known issues for Mobile
> 
> We are investigating data issues with some Dual-SIM devices where cellular data doesn’t work correctly with a second SIM. Several issues relating to cellular data with Dual-SIM devices have been reported by Insiders with the last two Mobile builds and we’re investigating these reports. Thank you for giving us this feedback.
> There is an issue where certain apps won’t be able to set Start or Lock screen backgrounds.

Click to collapse


----------



## djtonka (Jun 20, 2016)

I do not know myself anymore why I keep installing new th2 build, so boring 





Source


----------



## djtonka (Jun 21, 2016)

Keep digging for changes


----------



## qzem (Jun 21, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Keep digging for changes

Click to collapse



Do you think this will be released this week?


----------



## w.bogdan (Jun 22, 2016)

Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Build 14371


> Known issues for Mobile
> 
> We are changing the backup format for Windows 10 Mobile devices to reduce the size of the backup stored in OneDrive. As a result, if you do a backup on a device running the latest Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview builds and move back to the released version of Windows 10 Mobile (Build 10586) and restore from your backup – your Start screen layout won’t restore and remain the default Start layout. *Your previous backup also gets overwritten.* If you need to go back to Build 10586 temporarily, once you are on Build 10586 you should disable backup so it doesn’t overwrite the good backup from Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview builds.
> We’re investigating decreases in battery life on older devices such as the Lumia 830, 930, and 1520 (devices with SoC 8974 chipsets).
> We’re investigating Wi-Fi disconnect issues – if you are experiencing an issue with your Wi-Fi disconnecting, please see this forum post and make sure to upvote Wi-Fi disconnecting issues in the Feedback Hub.

Click to collapse


https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...indows-10-mobile-insider-preview-build-14371/


----------



## djtonka (Jun 23, 2016)

Did you noticed favicons on website tiles? 







Source


----------



## w.bogdan (Jun 23, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Did you noticed favicons on website tiles?

Click to collapse



Now it's time to redesign your favicon, make it more Windows like


----------



## w.bogdan (Jun 24, 2016)

Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 14372 for Mobile


> Known issues for Mobile
> 
> We have changed the backup format for Windows 10 Mobile devices to reduce the size of the backup stored in OneDrive. As a result, if you do a backup on a device running the latest Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview builds and move back to the released version of Windows 10 Mobile (Build 10586) and restore from your backup – your Start screen layout won’t restore and remain the default Start layout. Your previous backup also gets overwritten. If you need to go back to Build 10586 temporarily, once you are on Build 10586 you should disable backup so it doesn’t overwrite the good backup from Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview builds.
> We’ve heard you and we are investigating decreases in battery life on older devices such as the Lumia 830, 930, and 1520 (devices with SoC 8974 chipsets).
> We’re investigating Wi-Fi disconnect issues – if you are experiencing an issue with your Wi-Fi disconnecting, please see this forum post and make sure to upvote Wi-Fi disconnecting issues in the Feedback Hub.

Click to collapse


https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...nsider-preview-build-14372-for-pc-and-mobile/


----------



## djtonka (Jun 28, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Now it's time to redesign your favicon, make it more Windows like

Click to collapse



yes  I will,
in the meantime, today's 586.456? 








Source


----------



## w.bogdan (Jun 29, 2016)

Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 14376 for Mobile


> *Known issues for Mobile*
> 
> You can open PDFs in Microsoft Edge but won’t be able to use touch to interact with the PDF (such as scrolling, pan or zoom). When you try to use touch to interact with a PDF, it will constantly reload the PDF.
> *We’ve heard you and we are investigating decreases in battery life on older devices such as the Lumia 830, 930, and 1520.*
> ...

Click to collapse


https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...nsider-preview-build-14376-for-pc-and-mobile/


----------



## Insignificant (Jun 29, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Did you noticed favicons on website tiles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On which version do you see those?
In the latest RS1 build it doesn't work. Is this TH2?


----------



## djtonka (Jun 30, 2016)

it was 342 allready and still having it on 347 now


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 1, 2016)

Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 14379 for Mobile


> Improvements and fixes for Mobile
> We fixed an issue that could result in a stray focus rectangle becoming visible in certain apps, such as Groove or Cortana, after bringing up the keyboard.
> We fixed an issue where the aspect ratio of images on live tile wasn’t preserved if they need to be shrunk, leading to them appearing stretched.

Click to collapse




> *Known issues for Mobile*
> 
> You can open PDFs in Microsoft Edge but won’t be able to use touch to interact with the PDF (such as scrolling, pan or zoom). When you try to use touch to interact with a PDF, it will constantly reload the PDF.
> We’ve heard you and we are investigating decreases in battery life on older devices such as the Lumia 830, 930, and 1520.
> ...

Click to collapse


https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...nsider-preview-build-14379-for-pc-and-mobile/


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 7, 2016)

Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 14383 for Mobile


> Known issues for Mobile
> 
> Voice Recorder does not show up consistently as an option for Call Recording.
> You can open PDFs in Microsoft Edge but won’t be able to use touch to interact with the PDF (such as scrolling, pan or zoom). When you try to use touch to interact with a PDF, it will constantly reload the PDF.
> REMINDER: We have changed the backup format for Windows 10 Mobile devices to reduce the size of the backup stored in OneDrive. As a result, if you do a backup on a device running the latest Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview builds and move back to the released version of Windows 10 Mobile (Build 10586) and restore from your backup – your Start screen layout won’t restore and remain the default Start layout. Your previous backup also gets overwritten. If you need to go back to Build 10586 temporarily, once you are on Build 10586 you should disable backup so it doesn’t overwrite the good backup from Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview builds.

Click to collapse


https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...nsider-preview-build-14383-for-pc-and-mobile/


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 10, 2016)

Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 14385 for Mobile


> Improvements and fixes for Mobile
> 
> You can open PDFs in Microsoft Edge and use touch to interact with the PDF (such as scrolling, pan or zoom) again without it constantly reloading the PDF.
> We have improved battery life for older devices, such as the Lumia 830, 930, and 1520.
> We fixed an issue where setting the SIM name on a dual SIM phone would sometimes fail.

Click to collapse




> Known issues for Mobile
> 
> Voice Recorder does not show up consistently as an option for Call Recording. We heard your feedback and are working actively on this.
> The keyboard doesn’t show up consistently for InPrivate mode on Microsoft Edge. We’re working on this. A workaround is to click on the Microsoft privacy statement hyperlink on that page and then the keyboard works in the search/address bar. We’re working on fixing this.
> REMINDER: We have changed the backup format for Windows 10 Mobile devices to reduce the size of the backup stored in OneDrive. As a result, if you do a backup on a device running the latest Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview builds and move back to the released version of Windows 10 Mobile (Build 10586) and restore from your backup – your Start screen layout won’t restore and remain the default Start layout. Your previous backup also gets overwritten. If you need to go back to Build 10586 temporarily, once you are on Build 10586 you should disable backup so it doesn’t overwrite the good backup from Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview builds.

Click to collapse


https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...nsider-preview-build-14385-for-pc-and-mobile/


----------



## djtonka (Jul 10, 2016)

...and today's build 







Source


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 10, 2016)

djtonka said:


> ...and today's build

Click to collapse



Anything worth mentioning?


----------



## djtonka (Jul 10, 2016)

the keyboard does show up for InPrivate mode now


----------



## djtonka (Jul 12, 2016)

another th2 build......596.494 





Source
Source


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 13, 2016)

Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 14388 for Mobile


> Improvements and fixes for Mobile
> 
> We have *updated the Store to version 11606.1001.39* with bug fixes.
> We fixed the issue causing the keyboard to not show up consistently for InPrivate mode on Microsoft Edge.
> ...

Click to collapse




> Known issues for Mobile
> 
> Voice Recorder does not show up consistently as an option for Call Recording. We heard your feedback and plan to release a Voice Recorder app update via the Store soon that has the fix for this issue.
> Wallet users are prompted for a PIN twice when using tap to pay from a locked phone. You can enter their PIN twice and tap as usual once the phone is unlocked.
> REMINDER: We have changed the backup format for Windows 10 Mobile devices to reduce the size of the backup stored in OneDrive. As a result, if you do a backup on a device running the latest Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview builds and move back to the released version of Windows 10 Mobile (Build 10586) and restore from your backup – your Start screen layout won’t restore and remain the default Start layout. Your previous backup also gets overwritten. If you need to go back to Build 10586 temporarily, once you are on Build 10586 you should disable backup so it doesn’t overwrite the good backup from Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview builds.

Click to collapse


https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...nsider-preview-build-14388-for-pc-and-mobile/


----------



## djtonka (Jul 15, 2016)

New Redstone


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 16, 2016)

Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 14390 for Mobile


> Team, *we’re getting down to the wire for the Anniversary Update release*. Please install this build and try things differently than usual this weekend. We still have our quests published in Feedback Hub. We’re going to be doing these this weekend, so if you do as well, please send us feedback on them. I’m going to be creating images on Sketchpad for an IoT project I want to do with you guys next month. I’ll tweet pics as I go.

Click to collapse


https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...nsider-preview-build-14390-for-pc-and-mobile/


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 19, 2016)

Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 14393 for Mobile


> Improvements and fixes for Mobile
> 
> We fixed an issue resulting in rapid battery drain when Visual Voicemail syncs voicemail messages on Dual SIM devices like the Lumia 950 XL.
> We also fixed an issue causing some battery drain on older devices like the Lumia 535, 640, 735, 830, 930 and Icon.
> ...

Click to collapse




> *Known issues for Mobile*
> 
> We are continuing to investigate *W-Fi issues* on certain devices.
> *Turning off Bluetooth can sometimes result in freeze, crash, or reset. *See this forum post for more details.
> ...

Click to collapse


https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2016/07/18/build14393/


----------



## djtonka (Jul 24, 2016)

Slighty new


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Jul 25, 2016)

what is fixed/new?


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 25, 2016)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> what is fixed/new?

Click to collapse



The build-revision number. *scnr*


----------



## G.moe (Jul 25, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> The build-revision number. *scnr*

Click to collapse



I lol'd


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 25, 2016)

but its out official now for fast-ring insiders. changelog should be available in the feedback hub soon

edit: na, not soon
"We have improved reliability and performance of Microsoft Edge with AdBlock and LastPass extensions enabled. These extensions should continue to work after installing other extension updates from the Store.
We fixed an issue causing battery to drain due to runaway CPU processes while a device is idle. We also fixed a battery life issue due to the proximity sensor always running on some devices.
We fixed an issue causing Store apps to stop launching due to a licensing issue.
We have fixed an issue that results in Windows Updates being delayed on systems with Connected Standby.
We fixed an issue where the Korean IME would not have the correct composition on some custom TSF3 edit controls on PC.
We fixed an issue where you might not be able to type in text into Search or some Store apps without having to restart the process.
We have fixed an issue where keyboard input on some Windows tablet devices would not rotate to landscape normally."


----------



## djtonka (Jul 26, 2016)

it is for PC not MObile


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 26, 2016)

djtonka said:


> it is for PC not MObile

Click to collapse




Build 1439 is considered the final build of the Windows 10 Anniversary Update. Any news about mobile?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 26, 2016)

djtonka said:


> it is for PC not MObile

Click to collapse



so why is it running on my phone? mobile cumulative update got released the same time yesterday (11pm cest yesterday)


@ w.bogdan: yes it is. maybe ms pushes out another cumulative update this week, otherwise the .5 might be that whats getting rolled out next week (though they most likely dont build a new esd, more likely push out the .0 and a cumulative update afterwards)


----------



## djtonka (Jul 26, 2016)

I mean the changelog


----------



## djtonka (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 2, 2016)

*Don't hold your breath*



> The Windows 10 Anniversary Update will start rolling out to Windows 10 Mobile phones *in the coming weeks*.

Click to collapse


https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2016/08/02/how-to-get-the-windows-10-anniversary-update/


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 2, 2016)

no worries, though a little bird told me they would roll out .10 today on mobiles as well. seems there went something wrong on the last steps (since the blogpost got edited, that part about mobile wasnt there at all when it went online)

but, with the .5 on mobile -> everything is fine so far.  now got redstone on the desktop too -> i love the cross device notifications of the action center. works flawless so far, now i only need a uwp app from whatsapp to answer it directly instead of using the ****ing whatsapp web stuff in the browser (i know that maybe old news for some people, but i intend not to use preview stuff on my desktop since windows ****ed up a few things in the past with previews)


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 3, 2016)

> While the Anniversary Update for Windows 10 Mobile doesn't bring many big new features, Microsoft says it's planning to launch the software update on August 9th. Microsoft's Indian Lumia Twitter account revealed the date

Click to collapse



http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/3/12...bile-anniversary-update-release-date-features


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Aug 3, 2016)

djtonka said:


>

Click to collapse



what is new fixed? Have you tried the  .33?


----------



## djtonka (Aug 6, 2016)

even more, RS2


----------



## djtonka (Aug 9, 2016)

And there it is, Redstone 2 in our hands  




more screenshoots...

Source


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 9, 2016)

djtonka said:


> And there it is, Redstone 2 in our hands

Click to collapse



Let's hope Microsoft remembers to release Redstone 1 first.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 9, 2016)

RS1 .67 is live for everyone in the fast ring


----------



## djtonka (Aug 10, 2016)

in any ring BTW


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 11, 2016)

Microsoft is pushing Windows 10 Mobile Build 10586.545, but forgot to release a changelog.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 12, 2016)

> I know a lot of Insiders are wondering about Mobile. Just like we did after the release of the Windows 10 November Update – we are starting off by releasing PC builds from our Development Branch first and *then start releasing Mobile builds a few weeks after*. Right now, the team is laser-focused on preparing to *release the Windows 10 Anniversary Update to Mobile devices and we think we’re almost ready*. You can help us out by making sure you are running Build 14393.67 (KB3176931) on your phone and sending in feedback on any issues you run into via the Feedback Hub. Our team is determined to make sure we release a high quality build to our customers and your feedback really makes a difference. I also recommend reading this post regarding supported Mobile devices for the Windows Insider Program going forward.

Click to collapse



Announcing Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 14901 for PC https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...indows-10-insider-preview-build-14901-for-pc/


----------



## djtonka (Aug 12, 2016)

Latest Redstone 2


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Aug 13, 2016)

what's new/fixed?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 16, 2016)

RS1 .67 just got rolled out officially as anniversary update


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 16, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> RS1 .67 just got rolled out officially as anniversary update

Click to collapse



Yeah, Windows 10 Mobile doesn't even deserve a blog post, it's just a small update on the PC post


> Update 8/16/16: The Windows 10 Anniversary Update has begun rolling out for Windows 10 Mobile. The Anniversary Update includes additional features and improvements for your Windows 10 phone. To manually check for the update, on Start, swipe over to the All apps list, then select Settings > Update & security > Phone update > Check for updates.* Note that availability may vary by manufacturer, model, country or region, mobile operator or service provider, hardware limitations and other factors.*

Click to collapse


https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2016/08/02/how-to-get-the-windows-10-anniversary-update/
Dona Sarkar didn't even bother to post a proper picture on Twitter 


> Hi all: we're happy to announce that The Windows 10 Anniversary Update has begun rolling out for Windows 10 Mobile.

Click to collapse


https://twitter.com/donasarkar/status/765595764198219776


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 16, 2016)

not a problem, what should they write new stuff? and dona is atm in germany, so maybe she has better stuff to do than writing stuff that sadly nobody reads at all. and .82 got released to insiders (only in release-preview-ring!) two hours ago


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 17, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> not a problem, what should they write new stuff? and dona is atm in germany, so maybe she has better stuff to do than writing stuff that sadly nobody reads at all. and .82 got released to insiders (only in release-preview-ring!) two hours ago

Click to collapse



It's like: "Here is your anniversary present, we know it's broken, we know how to fix it, but you go ahead and enjoy it anyway. Sometime, availability may vary" They could have at least waited a day or two before releasing 14393.82. At this point, everyone should be an insider for W10M, because otherwise you don't get updates, you receive them late and already broken. 
And yes, Mrs. Dona Sarkar look pretty busy. 




https://twitter.com/donasarkar/status/765578909412790272
At the time of writing this, there is no changelog for 14393.82, nor for the PC version KB3176932.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 17, 2016)

still there isnt even a changelog for the .82 yes. but that build is only one day newer than .67.

but it isnt broken, had no problems the last week with .67 at all


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 17, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> still there isnt even a changelog for the .82 yes. but that build is only one day newer than .67. but it isnt broken, had no problems the last week with .67 at all

Click to collapse



The whole point of the Insider program is to provide builds, tell what's fixed and what's not, let insiders test and give feedback. Without a changelog, a new build is useless. They might as well test it only internally. 
About 67, see if you can help Anniversary update trashed touchscreen... http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...niversary-update-trashed-touchscreen-t3441268


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 17, 2016)

Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 14905 for Mobile


> *Here’s what’s new in Build 14905 for Mobile*
> We are introducing a newly refined sound set in this build, uniting the best of our past and present. We aspire to set a new bar for mobile sound set quality, and are trying to make the soundscape of technology more beautiful and harmonious. This also helps align with new sound design direction of the Windows platform as a whole, so that mobile sounds will family with desktop and tablet and be feel instantly familiar to all Windows users. We will continue to evolve – head to Settings > Personalization > Sounds to see the updated list of available sounds and let us know what you think!
> *Improvements and fixes for Mobile*
> Missed call notifications are now more actionable, with inline options to call back, text or remind yourself to do something about it later.
> ...

Click to collapse



By Dona Sarkar https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...10-insider-preview-build-14905-for-pc-mobile/


----------



## djtonka (Aug 21, 2016)

Today's update


----------



## djtonka (Oct 10, 2016)

Today I have installed 14943, no UI changes.






Source


----------

